# AC3 Support für DivX Webplayer??



## AchtBit (13. April 2009)

*AC3 Support für DivX Webplayer??*

Hi, irgendwie bekomm ich keine AC3 Tonspur im DivX Webplayer zum laufen. Ich benutz die aktuelle Beta vom Player und IE7. Installierte Codecs, K-Lite Codec Pack und DivX7.

Habs schon mit der ffdshow AC3 Unterstützung und ohne, versucht. Im Mediaplayer geht alles. Nur nicht im Webplayer.

Was fehlt mir noch und warum funzt das nicht ? 

Danke in voraus, Gruss Acht.

P.S. Ich bin zu faul nen anderen Browser zu installieren.


----------



## OctoCore (13. April 2009)

*AW: AC3 Support für DivX Webplayer??*

Ein anderer Browser nützt dir da auch nichts...
Mein Webplayer unter Opera machts auch nicht, bzw. er spielt die Tonspur schon ab, aber er scheint die Daten nicht als AC3 zu interpretieren (und einfach über den SPDIF zu leiten) sondern als irgendein anderes Format, das ganze hört sich an, als würde die Soundkarte gleich explodieren. 
Hat mich bis jetzt aber nicht so stark gestört, um nach einer Lösung zu suchen. Ich schalte einfach den Sound ab und schau es mir dann hinterher aus dem Buffer an. Mit einem ordentlichen Programm.


----------



## AchtBit (14. April 2009)

*AW: AC3 Support für DivX Webplayer??*

Bei mir ist da, Schweigen im Walde. Irgendwas ist da faul. Wenn ich die Datei runterlad und im Mediaplayer wiedergeb, dann funktioniert die zwar einwandfrei aber der Mediaplayer bringt trotzdem immer ne Fehlermeldung wobei er behauptet, ich hätte keinen Codec installiert um die Datei wiederzugeben. 

Will mich Microsoft verarschen??


----------



## OctoCore (14. April 2009)

*AW: AC3 Support für DivX Webplayer??*

Das Problem hat der (oder besser die) Windows Media Player bei mir nicht.
Hast du beide Versionen (32 und 64 Bit) ausprobiert?


----------



## AchtBit (14. April 2009)

*AW: AC3 Support für DivX Webplayer??*

Sorry, hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass das Problem nur im XP auftritt.

Will mein Vista64 nicht mit dem ganzen Schrott zumüllen.

Ich weis nicht mehr weiter. Ich hab schon alles versucht. 

Trotzdem danke.

gruss Acht

Edit: Hier ein Screenie. Geht alles einwandfrei aber trotzdem diese Meldung. Des ist mal wieder typisch MS


----------

